# Fingerstyle blues arrangement of Fishin' Blues w/tab



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,
If your anywhere out east right now I'd wager you'll be spending christmas inside this year so hopefully you have your guitar with you. Anywho, hope you guys like this little fingerstyle blues arrangement of Fishin' Blues I put together. PM me for tabs and enjoy!
[video=youtube;hAoFkApP0ow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAoFkApP0ow[/video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Aok!!!! I like this type of acoustic blues. Don't know a lot of songs like it but reminds me of Alice's Restaurant by Arlo Guthrie.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice. For those who haven't heard it the original version by Henry Thomas has a great (and super rare) blues flute solo.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for this. Been waiting for an excuse to work on travis picking, and I've been breaking my brain and knuckles ever since.


----------

